# Taking Horses on Parks/Beaches--Laws? (CA)



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

There a very few beaches in CA that allow horses. Fines can be huge & ignorance of the law is no excuse. Have you seen the river trials in Norco? They are quite nice.


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

Cacowgirl said:


> There a very few beaches in CA that allow horses. Fines can be huge & ignorance of the law is no excuse. Have you seen the river trials in Norco? They are quite nice.


i have not, ill look them up, thanks. Any idea where to find the rules/laws? Is it a per beach/area thing?

I def dont want to do the wrong thing! $$$


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

San Diego Horse Trails

.


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

SouthernTrailsGA said:


> .
> 
> San Diego Horse Trails
> 
> .


awesome! thanks! they made it easy!


----------

